# round 3



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Continuing to try to try something new each time (Ive learned how to strip all paint off after screwing up!). I have several nearing completion & will post when finished.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

socdad said:


> (Ive learned how to strip all paint off after screwing up!).


LMAO  That is the one part of the madness I have proficiency in myself!

But it looks like you eventually got it right! Nice Baits.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great. Man for only your 3 batch you are way ahead. Those would be great night bite baits. That red and white especially! Keep them coming!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I too have learned to strip paint off. LOL! Those are nice I really like the red and white one. That is sharp.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Lime/Green one would definately get bit here by zanders 
Good job &keep carving


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Just finished third round, (thanks eyesman 01 for the pattern). Working in my garage I can only work on one or two steps at a time. 

The larger baits will be used to hunt muskie, Im not sure what Im going to use the smaller baits for, I normally jig for walleyes & dont bass fish much. Guess Ill learn to troll . 

Thanks to all for the help, then again I can blame some of you for the obsession


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It looks like you even through-wired those, Socdad. Like Tigger said, its hard to believe what you've accomplished so fast.

Don't hesitate to try smaller baits for musky. You will probably be pleasantly surprised.


----------

